# Custom Manufacturer



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of any custom t-shirt manufacturers? I am looking for a total package (fabric, cutting, sewing, grading, finishing). Most important to me is that the shirt be a very soft vintage feel, so I am looking for someone that can achieve this feel through various washes. 

If anyone has any contact info for any manufacturers please let me know and also how their tshirts feel.


----------



## blame (Jun 25, 2005)

Twin85 said:


> Does anyone know of any custom t-shirt manufacturers? I am looking for a total package (fabric, cutting, sewing, grading, finishing). Most important to me is that the shirt be a very soft vintage feel, so I am looking for someone that can achieve this feel through various washes.
> 
> If anyone has any contact info for any manufacturers please let me know and also how their tshirts feel.


Hey, there is a place called National Mills out of Kansas. They make a solid product and they also do good screen printing. I believe the costs are reasonable too. I am not sure if they allow you to just order blanks or if they wnat you to screen with them to. I don't have the number but if you go to National Mills.com, you should be able to find it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jerico Sportswear out of Canada does custom work and also allamericanactivewear.com


----------



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Rodney, I called All American Activewear. Do you know anything about them in terms of quality/softness of their shirts. They seem like they could be a good option, the only problem is that they dont do pigment dying on the shirts so they can only do your standard colors.

And I am also going to check out National Mills. I could'nt find contact info for the Jerico place in Canada if you have that.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I ordered a sample from All American Activewear and the shirt was super soft and good quality. It wasn't 6+ ounces, but it was a good weight 5+ ounce tee.

If you click on the "Order" link at the Jerico website, you'll see an order form with their phone number on it.

You may also want to check out www.nosweatapparel.com


----------

